

ICloud's first privacy stumble? Past Purchased List in App Store - jtarud
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3102507
Users should be able to delete purchased history from the list. There's tons of disposable apps we don't want to see on a regular basis that we'll have to live with in that list otherwise.
======
rgovostes
I can get the same list on my Amazon account.

~~~
jtarud
The big difference with your Amazon account is that it's password protected.
All purchases made in the App Store are easily accesible via the updates tab.
No password there. Apple needs to either password protect that, or allow you
to delete those(imo).

